

Cisco's CCIE Voice "Evolves" to CCIE Collaboration - npongratz
http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/certifications/expert/announcement.html

======
npongratz
Mark Snow, CCIE #14073, offers a number of clarifications and analysis here:

[http://blog.ine.com/2013/05/28/ccie-collaboration-is-not-
jus...](http://blog.ine.com/2013/05/28/ccie-collaboration-is-not-just-a-new-
ccie-voice/)

